# Viewing Digital Photos



## Tykebike

I have been scanning my slides on and off for a while now and storing them along with my digital photos on my Macbook Pro. It gets a bit irksome to keep passing it to my wife to view some of the photos so I am wondering whether to get a digital projector (as well as my slide projector) to view them. 
Has anyone any thoughts on this? I have tried viewing them on my 42" Samsung smart TV but the image quality is nowhere near as good as on the Macbook itself.


----------



## mand

I would have thought they’d be ok on the tv. My digital pics look great on 55 inch and older 42 inch tv..I think they may look worse through a projector if projected at same scale as your tv or bigger.


----------



## Andyblue

You could get say an Apple TV and then “Airpkay” them onto your TV. Wondering if this would give you a better quality image on the TV ...


----------



## Tykebike

I had time yesterday to experiment with the settings on my Samsung tv and managed to get a big improvement so that the slides look similar to the image on my Macbook Pro. There is one shot in which the white looks pale grey so I'll do a bit more faffing around to see if there is a white balance setting somewhere. The dynamic setting of the picture quality really made the picture pop but needed a few tweaks on the backlight, contrast and brightness to tone it back a little.


----------

